# A .sit expander?



## TheAlmightyOrca (Sep 21, 2000)

I need a utility to extract .sit files because my Classic environment doesnt work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aberkvam (Sep 22, 2000)

Why not use the carbonized version of StuffIt Expander that's included with Mac OS X Beta?  Go to your Applications folder, open the Utilities folder, and open the Aladdin folder.  Enjoy.

Don't use StuffIt Expander to expand .tar.gz or .tgz files though.  It doesn't like those for some reason.  Either use the BSD utilities in the Terminal or get OpenUp.  (OpenUp also handles many other archive formats.)


http://www.stepwise.com/Software/OpenUp/


----------



## mordaga (Sep 26, 2000)

What version of OpenUp will work with OS X PB? Their site has an OS X Server version and an OS X DP4 version.


----------



## Mc Mas (Sep 27, 2000)

> _Originally posted by mordaga _
> *What version of OpenUp will work with OS X PB? Their site has an OS X Server version and an OS X DP4 version. *



The OSX DP4 should work!


----------

